# traduire gimp



## artaud (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

grand novice, j'utilise Gimp 2.2.10, et il est en anglais, cela ne me dérange pas beaucoup, cela me retarde un peu quand même, je voudrais savoir s'il est possible via le terminal, de modifier la chose et d'avoir un Gimp en français.

Merci à vous


----------



## plovemax (16 Mars 2006)

artaud a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> grand novice, j'utilise Gimp 2.2.10, et il est en anglais, cela ne me dérange pas beaucoup, cela me retarde un peu quand même, je voudrais savoir s'il est possible via le terminal, de modifier la chose et d'avoir un Gimp en français.
> 
> Merci à vous



Bonjour, bienvenu à MacGé
As-tu fais une recherche sur le site MacGé? Si non vas voir l'un ou l'autre de ces post
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112494&page=2&highlight=gimp+fran%E7ais
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112065&highlight=gimp+fran%E7ais


----------



## hemelune (16 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi ne pas telecharger la version française ?

http://www.gimp-fr.org/telecharger_macos.php


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2006)

sinon il y a gimpshop
qui est comme gimp mais SANS l'architecture gimp ( assez particulière)

Architecture proche de photoshop

http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294


----------



## plovemax (16 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas telecharger la version française ?
> 
> http://www.gimp-fr.org/telecharger_macos.php



Qui sera exactement la même version que la version anglaise... Le problème n'est pas un problème de version de logiciel mais c'est un problème de localisation au sens informatique du terme... Gimp s'aligne sur la localisation du système, mais parfois ya comme un bogue.


----------



## artaud (17 Mars 2006)

merci à vous pour vos réponses, je vais essayer tout ça et je vous tiens au courant.
En tout cas merci


----------



## artaud (17 Mars 2006)

merci Plovemax pour m'avoir redirigé. En effet ai trouvé la solution à l'instant.
Pas besoin de terminal, ai simplement modifier "Préferences systèmes" > "International" > ai supprimé des langues qui ne me servaient pas, ai gardé le français > ai fermé la session et recommencé > GIMP en français.

Problème résolu, merci à tous.


----------



## plovemax (17 Mars 2006)

artaud a dit:
			
		

> merci Plovemax pour m'avoir redirigé. En effet ai trouvé la solution à l'instant.
> Pas besoin de terminal, ai simplement modifier "Préferences systèmes" > "International" > ai supprimé des langues qui ne me servaient pas, ai gardé le français > ai fermé la session et recommencé > GIMP en français.
> 
> Problème résolu, merci à tous.


Pas de quoi


----------

